#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  A blockchain is a digitized

## joejonsme

Hello,

A blockchain is a digitized, decentralized, public ledger of all cryptocurrency transactions. Constantly growing as completed blocks (the most recent transactions) are recorded and added to it in chronological order, it allows market participants to keep track of digital currency transactions without central recordkeeping. Each node (a computer connected to the network) gets a copy of the blockchain, which is downloaded automatically.


For More Details:-
Motion graphics animation studio


Thank you

----------

